# AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da!



## ghost13 (2. Februar 2014)

Hy
Auf der Englischen Seite von AMD ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen das der neue Catalyst nun da ist.
Desktop
Nun wird es auch möglich sein, die neue Mantle API selbst zu Testen. Ich habe den Treiber bereits und werde nun zuerst auf Steam die Star Swarm Demo Testen.
Als nächstes folgt dan Battlefield 4. Juhee!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass beim Benchmark! Ich werde meine 280X gleich mal Testen


----------



## RavionHD (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Habe ich gerade eben probiert, also man spürt schon ein ordentliches Leistungsplus (HD7870 OC, i3 3470, 8GB Ram), jedoch habe ich alle 10 Sekunden einen Hänger der 2-3 Sekunden lang dauert, ich nehme mal an dass das alles noch gefixt werden muss.
Desweiteren geht Fraps mit dem Treiber nicht, ich bekomme immer einen DirectX Fehler wenn ich Fraps starte.


----------



## NicoGermanman (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Getestet und bin Positiv Überracht, ich habe 20 bis 30% mehr FPS.
Kam auf Ultra mit 4xMSAA noch nie auf über 80 FPS mit DirectX. 
Aber man muss sagen es gibt doch ein paar Grafikbugs, ist halt noch Beta.


----------



## cuban13581 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



Bobi schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade eben probiert, also man spürt schon ein ordentliches Leistungsplus (HD7870 OC, i3 3470, 8GB Ram), jedoch habe ich alle 10 Sekunden einen Hänger der 2-3 Sekunden lang dauert, ich nehme mal an dass das alles noch gefixt werden muss.
> Desweiteren geht Fraps mit dem Treiber nicht, ich bekomme immer einen DirectX Fehler wenn ich Fraps starte.


 
Fraps unterstützt nur Directx. Und ich habe auch Hänger mit meiner HD 7850.


----------



## stake91 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

was hast du für eine cpu?, cuban13581?


----------



## cuban13581 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



stake91 schrieb:


> was hast du für eine cpu?, cuban13581?


 
AMD Phenom x6 1055t. Außerdem lese ich gerade:Mantle performance for the AMD Radeon™ HD 7000/HD 8000 Series GPUs and AMD Radeon™ R9 280X and R9 270X GPUs will be optimized for BattleField 4™ in future AMD Catalyst™ releases. These products will see limited gains in BattleField 4™ and AMD is currently investigating optimizations for them.

Also heißt es noch abwarten. Obwohl versprochen worden ist , dass der Treiber für alle GCN Grafikkarten optimert wird. Na toll , sage ich da nur. Aber immerhin besser als gar nichts.


----------



## stake91 (2. Februar 2014)

achso, danke für die info, dachte die hänger seien auf die modul/kernzahl zurückzuführen, liegt wohl am treiber.
ich werds mal eben mit meiner 7850 & Fx 8320 testen

so, ich habe keine hänger aber auch kein leistungsplus bei den min fps ?!
komischerweise funktioniert fraps weiter, obwohl ich in den einstellungen mantle aktiviert hab ?!
ich den treiber so installiert wie in der anleitung stand.
irgendwas ist wohl falsch bei mir oder? :/

edit: sry für den doppelpost, bin noch sehr verschlafen


----------



## cuban13581 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Du musst das Spiel neustarten damit Mantle wirksam wirkt. Denn eigentlich dürfte Fraps mit Mantle nicht mehr funktionieren. Hier noch mal ein Test:Erste Ergebnisse im Kampf Mantle vs. DirectX (Update: Multiplayer-Benchmarks)

Bei mir läuft der Treiber einfach nicht stabil. Zumindest in BF4. Wird wohl(leider) noch seine Zeit brauchen.


----------



## ghost13 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

WOW!
Coole Sache. Meine R9 280X hat bei BF4 schon fast nichts mehr zu tun... Der ist dank Mantle schon fast langweilig geworden.
Die Zukunft wurde am Heutigen Tage eingeleitet! Mantle API Rockt! Nun werde ich noch per Afterburner probieren, aber ich denke das dies nicht funzt..?

Also bis später


----------



## Interceptorvtec (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



ghost13 schrieb:


> WOW!
> Coole Sache. Meine R9 280X hat bei BF4 schon fast nichts mehr zu tun... Der ist dank Mantle schon fast langweilig geworden.


 
Das verstehe ich nicht, Durch Mantle soll sie voll zu tun haben ???


----------



## XyZaaH (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Ich kann nicht mit Mantle spielen da mein BF4 die Einstellungen nicht sicher speichern will, so wie immer.


----------



## Sonny330i (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Ich lads gerade runter


----------



## Ralle@ (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Also heißt es noch abwarten. Obwohl versprochen worden ist , dass der Treiber für alle GCN Grafikkarten optimert wird. Na toll , sage ich da nur. Aber immerhin besser als gar nichts.


 
Das liegt noch an den älteren GCN Karten.
Mit der 290 läuft der Treiber perfekt, mit der 7850 im HTPC zickt der etwas rum, läuft aber im großen und ganzen auch gut bei BF4. Ultra ist jetzt kein Problem, auch wenn es ab zu zu lags kommt.


@ghost13

Die FPS kannst nur per Konsolen Befehl bei BF4 auslesen wenn Mantle aktiv ist.
Die ganzen Programme sind ja auf DX Basis und nicht kompatibel mit Mantle. Zumindest noch nicht.


----------



## Sonny330i (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Bei mir stürzt BF4 sofort ab, wenn ich auf Optionen klicken 
4 mal versucht und 4 mal Absturz.

Nicht gut


----------



## stake91 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

bei mir treten die hänger nun auch auf wie bei Bobi, immer dann wenn die cpu frameausbrüche nach oben hat 300fps+ 
meine 7850 wird laut gpu-z mit 96-99% ausgelastet


----------



## Bandicoot (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

War klar das der heute kommt, hänge ja auch auf Arbeit  Naja morgen Test ich dann früh, wenn ihr arbeiten müsst  Grüße und viel spaß beim Testen...


----------



## Allgaeuer (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



ghost13 schrieb:


> WOW!
> Coole Sache. Meine R9 280X hat bei BF4 schon fast nichts mehr zu tun... Der ist dank Mantle schon fast langweilig geworden.
> Die Zukunft wurde am Heutigen Tage eingeleitet! Mantle API Rockt! Nun werde ich noch per Afterburner probieren, aber ich denke das dies nicht funzt..?
> 
> Also bis später



Ich dachte, Mantle unterstützt erstmal nur die R9 290'er Serien? Ist das doch nicht so?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Doch, aber GCN-1.0-Karten (HD 7000 bis auf HD 7790) profitieren derzeit nur marginal.  MfG, Raff


----------



## robbe (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



Sonny330i schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt BF4 sofort ab, wenn ich auf Optionen klicken
> 4 mal versucht und 4 mal Absturz.
> 
> Nicht gut


 Bei mir das gleiche, auch HD7970.


----------



## Nazzy (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



Sonny330i schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt BF4 sofort ab, wenn ich auf Optionen klicken
> 4 mal versucht und 4 mal Absturz.
> 
> Nicht gut


 
same here...omg


----------



## denyo62 (2. Februar 2014)

ey mit dem treiber läufts ma richtig beschissen xD 

selbe settings wie vorher ( Mischung aus low-ultra ).. 200% ds ... vsync an ... der hält die 60fps nicht mehr wie mit dem vorherigen treiber ... 

und wenn ich mantle an hab läufts sogar noch schlechter .. ist das normal dass der mit mantle und altiver vsync nicht die 60fps hält sondern bei 30fps schluss macht ? 

ohne vsync und mit mantle hält der immerhin die 36 fps xD

ey wasn scheiß ..


----------



## xKaMoVX52 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Also bei mir haut mantle voll rein gerade siege shanghai 64mann Vorherrschaft gezockt und einfach ein Traum. Gleich mal über 70-80 fps in Ultra mit 4x msaa in fullhd. Hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie selbst wenn ich alles low bei der Map setzte. Sys ist wie inder Sig.

ps. Ab und zu kommts zum kurzen fps drop auf 30 wie bei manchen auch

Trotzdem Nice done AMD  

offtopic man bin ich froh das ich damals ne hd 7970 genommen habe als eine gtx 670 hatten nämlich den gleichen Preis

edit 2msaa(enstprechen den oberen angaben) vierfach wurde nicht direkt übernommen xD


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Im SinglePlayer --- > Merkt IHR da auch einen guten Unterschied, auch wenn jener nicht so drastisch ausfällt als im MP ?
Die guten 10% Mehrperformance nimmt man doch gerne mit


----------



## sileZn (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Mit Mantle hab ich keine probleme mehr auf Hainan oder Shanghai, dafür aber massive CPU Spikes nach ein paar minuten, spielt auch keine Rolle ob OC oder nicht.


----------



## Trefoil80 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Der Mantle-Treiber ist für die Masse erhältlich, aber in der offiziellen News-Abteilung auf PCGH.de wird noch gepennt... 

Bei mir folgender Stand:

Star Swarm:

DX: 39 FPS
Mantle: 50 FPS

BF4 (nicht vermessen):
Läuft mit Mantle subjektiv flüssiger als mit DX11, aber wenn man unter  Sperrfeuer gerät oder mit dem Fallschirm springt starke FPS-Einbrüche.
Ebenso fängt es an, hier und da mal zu hakeln, je länger die Runde  dauert. OK, das war mit DX11 auch so, aber bei Mantle ist das Verhalten  ausgeprägter. Zur Zeit würde ich (noch) DX11 empfehlen, aber Mantle ist  auf einem guten Weg und hat großes Potential.
Nicht vergessen: Es ist ein Beta-Treiber.


----------



## Interceptorvtec (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Also bei mir auch Top aber ich darf nicht zwischen Win und Game hin und her switschen, sonst kommt es zu diesen Drops.
Also alles einstellen Game neu starten und es läuft im MP auf jeden Fall besser . Ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## gecan (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

was ein ultra big fail der 14.1 beta 

habe so ein sehr schlimmes beta treiber wie 14.1 noch nicht erlebt von amd, das einen spiel unspielbar macht wie bf4, sobald ich bf4 mp starte und ich ins spiel komme hängt das spiel und muss über den task manager beenden, egal ob single oder crossfire 

habe den 13.12 final wieder drauf und rennt wieder wie gewohnt top.


----------



## denyo62 (2. Februar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> 200ds?! Ultra und low? Das passt nicht zusammen. Was für Hardware hast du denn?



ich hab ne Mischung aus ultra und low jep .. wurde mir so empfohlen.. nach dem Motto "beste Grafik ohne unnötige Effekte, die eher stören, und ohne sinnlose fps Einbrüche"

Hardware steht in der Signatur (aber du würdest net fragen wenn du die sig sehen würdest weshalb mein kommi hier unnötig ist )   
-fx8320
-r9 290 unlocked


----------



## OrangeApple (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Das wird auf jeden Fall noch seine Zeit brauchen. Habe Bugs ohne Ende...


----------



## Helvete (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Am Anfang war ich doch Überrascht was Mantle so bringt (ca. +10Fps), aber nach einer Zeit im Multi echt heftige Einbrüche und später nur noch Unspielbare 40 Frames. Erstmal wieder auf Dx11 stellen und auf neue Treiber warten.


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Bei mir läufts PERFEKT, abgesehen von den normalen BF4 Bugs.

Und die Leistungssteigerung ist bei mir immens.

Zocke BF und alle Multiplayer Shooter eigentlich immer in Low um viele FPS zu haben aber ich war so CPU Limitiert dass ich nur selten über 90 raus bin, will aber 120 für den 120 Hz Display.

Jetzt mit Mantle hatte ich gut 130-150 FPS. Und in hoch immernoch um die 70-80 und in Ultra (!!!) zwischen 45-55. Davor hatte ich in Ultra zwischen 35-45.

Die Minum FPS sind auch spürbar gestiegen

Bin grade echt begeistert von Mantle. So viel hätte ich mir nicht gedacht.

Sowas MUSS in allen Spielen umgesetzt werden hoffe deshalt dass Nvidia echt vielleicht mal Ja sagt und da mit AMD mitmacht. Davon würden wir Spieler halt immens profitieren.


Mein System: i7 920@3,7 Ghz
7970 @ 1,1 Ghz
6 GB Ram
Display "nur" 1680*1050


----------



## z4x (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Hä irgendwie wird wenn ich selbst nach dem treiber suche mir immer nur der 13.11 beta auf der amd seite angezeigt...?

Aber wenn ich auf den link klick kommt auch 14.1 ?


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Hier herunterladen (der obere Link), dann läuft alles. Star Swarm macht echt Spaß, habe ja kein BF4.


----------



## CSOger (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Mal schnell installiert und ne Runde gezockt.
Läuft...alles fein soweit.


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

hat keiner das Problem wenn man in BF4 auf optionen klickt das es ein absturz gibt, und die ruckler alle 10-20 sekunden habe ich auch, das nervt


----------



## Interceptorvtec (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Nemesis

Hast du ne Intel IGP wenn ja dann mal im Gerätemanager deaktivieren


----------



## ghost13 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Frage an: Ralle@
Okey? Wie mache ich das den , mit den Konsolen Befehlen?
Wäre ja super! Vielen Dank : ) Bin neu bei Battlefield. Habe das Spiel zur Karte dazu bekommen.

p.s: Als ich meinte das meine R9 280X fast nichts mehr zu tun hat, wollte ich damit sagen das die Lüfter weniger hoch drehen.
Und was mir auch aufgefallen ist, meine Karte zirpt jetzt nicht mehr bei BF4.

Und bitte weiter auf Gefällt mir klicken ; ) THX ! Und noch viel Spass beim Manteln..


----------



## NerdFlanders (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Also Tahitis laufen teilweise problemlos?


----------



## denyo62 (2. Februar 2014)

ghost13 schrieb:


> Wie mache ich das den , mit den Konsolen Befehlen?



"perfoverlay.drawfps 1" in die konsole tippen .. dann werden dir die Fps angezeigt


----------



## Trefoil80 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Also Tahitis laufen teilweise problemlos?



Siehe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/317660-amd-catalyst-14-1-beta-ist-da-3.html#post6123257


----------



## xKaMoVX52 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Hat jemand auch das Phänomen dass der Vram stolze knapp 3gb verbraucht unter mantle. Bie dx waren es meist ca 2gb. (Beigleichen einstellungen)


----------



## AnonHome1234 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

WoW der Treiber ist echt beeindruckend, der macht aus einer 7970 mal eben eine 780 Ti weiter so AMD.


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

ja stand ne Intel HD drinne ist deaktiviert, mal testen wie es jetzt läuft


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Mal Star Swarm gebencht, respektables Ergebnis und deutlicher Unterschied, "trotz" 4770K.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach mal knapp 74% Mehrleistung im Schnitt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



xKaMoVX52 schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch das Phänomen dass der Vram stolze knapp 3gb verbraucht unter mantle. Bie dx waren es meist ca 2gb. (Beigleichen einstellungen)


 
Hat hier noch jemand berichtet. Aber mei, der Speicher soll ja auch ruhig ausgenutzt werden


----------



## denyo62 (2. Februar 2014)

xKaMoVX52 schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch das Phänomen dass der Vram stolze knapp 3gb verbraucht unter mantle. Bie dx waren es meist ca 2gb. (Beigleichen einstellungen)



hier .. selbes Phänomen ..   

es läuft bei mir richtig schlecht -.- ... auch wenn ich mantle wieder ausmach und direct11 benutze ... läuft einfsch schlechter als mit dem vorherigen treiber


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand berichtet. Aber mei, der Speicher soll ja auch ruhig ausgenutzt werden


 

interesant


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



denyo62 schrieb:


> hier .. selbes Phänomen ..
> 
> es läuft bei mir richtig schlecht -.- ... auch wenn ich mantle wieder ausmach und direct11 benutze ... läuft einfsch schlechter als mit dem vorherigen treiber


 
Hast du 64 bit-only forciert?
Außerdem ist es wohl ratsam, den alten Treiber wirklich vorher manuell zu deinstallieren.


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

wie schauts mit BF3 und ne HD7950 aus ?
gibt da einen leistungsgewinn


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> wie schauts mit BF3 und ne HD7950 aus ?
> gibt da einen leistungsgewinn


 
Natürlich nicht. Mantle-BF*4*.


----------



## DonRottweiler (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Bei mir scheitersts schon bei der Installation des Treibers.
Kann das am cf (2x 290 unlogged) liegen?
Irgendwo hatte ich doch was gelesen von physisch trennen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Mantle-BF*4*.


 

mhhh 
schade


----------



## denyo62 (2. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hast du 64 bit-only forciert? Außerdem ist es wohl ratsam, den alten Treiber wirklich vorher manuell zu deinstallieren.



war das irgne einstellung bei den bf4 spieleigenschaften ? ich mein ich hatte da etwas auf 64 bit gestellt .. das mach ich gleich ma wieder rückgängig und probiers ma mit 32 bit ..

oder worauf wolltest du hinaus ? 

Den alten Treiber hab ich manuell nach allen regeln  entfernt..

Edit : jep war auf 64bit forciert... 32bit startet aber erst gar nicht xD "anzeigetreiber stürtz ab noch bevor das spiel startet... dann startets auch erst gar nicht mehr...

werd den treiber ma nochmal gründlichst entfernen und neu drauf machen


----------



## XXTREME (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

Bei den Tahitis, scheint er ja nicht so zu spacken wie bei den 290ern .... komisch. Nene ich warte auf was Finales wo auch meine HD7970 zu 100% unterstützt wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



denyo62 schrieb:


> war das irgne einstellung bei den bf4 spieleigenschaften ? ich mein ich hatte da etwas auf 64 bit gestellt .. das mach ich gleich ma wieder rückgängig und probiers ma mit 32 bit ..
> 
> oder worauf wolltest du hinaus ?


 
Wenn ich das so genau wüsste, ich hab ja kein BF4 
Irgendwo muss man dem Spiel jedenfalls sagen können ob es 32 bit oder 64 bit verwenden soll


----------



## XXTREME (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> mhhh
> schade


 
Ach Kollege das ist doch seit Monaten bekannt .


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

ich ubdate kaum treiber 

moment mal ne andere ausrede habe ich jetzt nicht


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*

also auf tahiti xt(allererste generation) bring mir mantle im bench ca 60%mehrleistung, und auf vollen bf4 servern fast doppelte fps(~50 -> ~100)

guter ansatz von amd, hoffentlich kommt nvidia/intel mit ins boot damit es nicht so ein propertiärer ansatz bleibt wie glide oder gpu physx mit minimal verbreitung.

mfg


----------



## CSOger (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so genau wüsste, ich hab ja kein BF4
> Irgendwo muss man dem Spiel jedenfalls sagen können ob es 32 bit oder 64 bit verwenden soll



Es gibt ne 32 und ne 64er exe.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Nene ich warte auf was Finales wo auch meine HD7970 zu 100% unterstützt wird.


 
Bei mir läufts


----------



## denyo62 (2. Februar 2014)

so .. hab jetzt ma den treiber NOCHMAL ( zum 3. mal -.-) sauber deinstalliert .. hab driver fusion laufen lasen .. bin noch ma selbst auf die jagt nach resten .. hab den treiber neu installiert .. jetzt läufts  ..


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Februar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> so .. hab jetzt ma den treiber NOCHMAL ( zum 3. mal -.-) sauber deinstalliert .. hab driver fusion laufen lasen .. bin noch ma selbst auf die jagt nach resten .. hab den treiber neu installiert .. jetzt läufts  ..


Schön. Und schon getestet?


----------



## robbe (2. Februar 2014)

Musste bei mir wieder auf DX11 zurückstellen. Mit den nahezu sekündlichen Framedrops ist BF4 unspielbar. Da hilft wohl nur auf neuere Treiber warten.


----------



## denyo62 (2. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Schön. Und schon getestet?


 

hab mich scheinbar zu früh gefreut... beim ersten start liefs gut ( also es lief mit mantle weder besser ncohs chlechter als mit direct11 )
aber jetzt hab ich plötzlich weider das selbe problem wie vorher... und 32bit sartet erst gar nciht... da steht immer der der amd treiber abschmiert und wiederhergestellt wurde...
hab vorher sicherheitshalber in der 64bit auf direct11 gestellt... 32 bit startet trotzdem net


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Februar 2014)

32bit kann auch gar nicht starten, Mantle unterstützt nur 64bit


----------



## denyo62 (2. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> 32bit kann auch gar nicht starten, Mantle unterstützt nur 64bit



aja .. hab ja deshalb vorher in der 64bit wieder auf direct11 gestellt


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Februar 2014)

Aso. Hmhmm... sieht so aus, dass du wohl auf weitere Patches hoffen musst. Doof.


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aso. Hmhmm... sieht so aus, dass du wohl auf weitere Patches hoffen musst. Doof.



Vielleicht wird Thief ja Bugfreier da BF4 ja nicht gerade die Krönung aktueller Shooter und der Gameindustrie ist.


----------



## Sonny330i (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



Interceptorvtec schrieb:


> Nemesis
> 
> Hast du ne Intel IGP wenn ja dann mal im Gerätemanager deaktivieren


 
War die Lösung bei mir..... DANKE


----------



## denyo62 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> WoW der Treiber ist echt beeindruckend, der macht aus einer 7970 mal eben eine 780 Ti weiter so AMD.



aus meiner 290 hat der ne r7 gemacht ....... aus meinem gaming  pc en office medion ....


----------



## NerdFlanders (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



Interceptorvtec schrieb:


> Hast du ne Intel IGP wenn ja dann mal im Gerätemanager deaktivieren


 
Die iGPU sollte im Gerätemanager bei den Grafikkarten auftauchen, oder?


----------



## Sonny330i (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta ist da !!!*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Die iGPU sollte im Gerätemanager bei den Grafikkarten auftauchen, oder?


 
Ja


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2014)

Ihr könnt die iGPU auch einfach direkt im UEFI deaktivieren (respektive so einstellen, dass sie bei Verwendung einer dGPU inaktiv ist), dann habt ihr keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Fehlermeldungen. Wozu lässt man die iGPU überhaupt an, wenn man eh eine dGPU nutzt?


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt die iGPU auch einfach direkt im UEFI deaktivieren (respektive so einstellen, dass sie bei Verwendung einer dGPU inaktiv ist), dann habt ihr keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Fehlermeldungen. Wozu lässt man die iGPU überhaupt an, wenn man eh eine dGPU nutzt?



Das Zimmer heizt sich ja nicht vin alleine


----------



## XXTREME (2. Februar 2014)

robbe schrieb:


> Musste bei mir wieder auf DX11 zurückstellen. Mit den nahezu sekündlichen Framedrops ist BF4 unspielbar. Da hilft wohl nur auf neuere Treiber warten.


 
Stell mal im Bios oder Gerätemanager die Intel HD ab


----------



## xKaMoVX52 (2. Februar 2014)

Nach einem etwas längeren dauer Test von Mantle(4h) Sind mir doch mehrere fehler entgegen gekommen.

1. vsync funkt nicht mehr mit Mantle
2. fps lags bzw drops auf 30 für 1 oder 2 sekunden ab und zu
3. der Vram läuft voll und je länger ich auf einen server spiele desto mehr verpufft mein Leistungsplus von Mantle auf DirectX bzw sinkt sogar unter den Werten von Directx
(umstellen x64 auf x86 bei origin bringt nix, da bei x86 mantle nicht auswählbar wird)

Fazit ist immer noch eine Beta und zeigt nur das Potential von Mantle. Ich werde vorerst Mantle deaktivieren und mit directX weiter zocken bis von Amd ein besserer Treiber kommt.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Das Zimmer heizt sich ja nicht vin alleine


 Bei Heizwell kann das durchaus vorkommen.  Ne, also echt mal, außer man nutzt so viele Monitore, dass es ohne iGPU nicht reicht, sehe ich fast keinen Grund, die iGPU anzulassen (evtl. QuickSync, aber wer nutzt das schon?). Mit deaktivierter iGPU bleibt Haswell kühler, weil die nicht genutzte iGPU-Fläche die Hitze der Cores mit aufnimmt und weitergibt (wenn die WLP zwischen DIE und Heatspreader mitmacht ). Spart also Strom und sorgt für niedrigere Temperaturen.


----------



## robbe (2. Februar 2014)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Stell mal im Bios oder Gerätemanager die Intel HD ab


 
Schon passiert, sonst hätt ich ja nichtmal das Optionsmenü öffnen können, um Mantle zu aktivieren..


----------



## RavionHD (2. Februar 2014)

Ich denke ich werde diesen Treiber vorerst deinstallieren, ich habe zwar mehr Frames, jedoch habe ich auch alle 10 Sekunden relativ starke Einbrüche auf 20 Frames, das nervt etwas, ich werde jetzt nochmal den 13.12 installieren und warten bis der finale Mantle Treiber da ist, desweiteren stürzt bei mir das Spiel zu oft ab mit diesem Treiber.


----------



## Trefoil80 (2. Februar 2014)

Warum dann den Treiber deinstallieren? Stelle einfach wieder BF4 auf DX11, und gut is'...


----------



## CSOger (2. Februar 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde diesen Treiber vorerst deinstallieren, ich habe zwar mehr Frames, jedoch habe ich auch alle 10 Sekunden relativ starke Einbrüche auf 20 Frames, das nervt etwas, ich werde jetzt nochmal den 13.12 installieren und warten bis der finale Mantle Treiber da ist, desweiteren stürzt bei mir das Spiel zu oft ab mit diesem Treiber.



Auch wieder den Beta mit einer 7870 benutzt.

*Known Issues*
...
 *   Mantle performance for the AMD Radeon™ HD 7000/HD 8000 Series GPUs   and AMD Radeon™ R9 280X and R9 270X GPUs will be optimized for   BattleField 4™ in future AMD Catalyst™ releases. These products will see* limited gains in BattleField 4™* and AMD is currently investigating optimizations for them.


----------



## RavionHD (2. Februar 2014)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Warum dann den Treiber deinstallieren? Stelle einfach wieder BF4 auf DX11, und gut is'...


 
Habe ich, verbuggt ist es trotzdem mit dem Treiber.

@CSO

Danke, habe ich nicht gewusst.^^


----------



## endgame (2. Februar 2014)

ist meine HD 7870 XT Boost kompatibel ?
Hat schließlich den gleichen Chipsatz wie die R9 Reihe ..

LG,
Dennis


----------



## AnonHome1234 (2. Februar 2014)

Mir ist was an dem 14.1 aufgefallen, Java Spiele wie Minecraft kannst nicht spielen, weil nicht eine einzigste Textur geladen wird.


----------



## CSOger (2. Februar 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> ist meine HD 7870 XT Boost kompatibel ?
> Hat schließlich den gleichen Chipsatz wie die R9 Reihe ..



Siehe Post 82.


----------



## Festplatte (2. Februar 2014)

Hab ihn kurz draufgehabt, anscheinend wurden die Reflektionen bei BF4 dadurch etwas besser. Die Performance ist aber abgesackt und ich hatte alle paar Sekunden 'nen großen Hänger. Auch als ich wieder auf DX umgestellt habe. Ich hab jetzt erstmal wieder den 13.12 raufgehauen, jetzt läufts wieder butterweich.


----------



## Nazzy (3. Februar 2014)

Hatte gestern einen Red Screen......Denke, dass es am Beta Treiber liegt, da ich vorher nie Probleme hatte. Evtl kann einer ähnliches berichten.


----------



## DrDave (3. Februar 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Hatte gestern einen Red Screen......Denke, dass es am Beta Treiber liegt, da ich vorher nie Probleme hatte. Evtl kann einer ähnliches berichten.


 Red nicht dafür mehrere Bluescreens


----------



## z4x (3. Februar 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Hatte gestern einen Red Screen......Denke, dass es am Beta Treiber liegt, da ich vorher nie Probleme hatte. Evtl kann einer ähnliches berichten.



Also Ich hatte keine bluscreens/redscreens....


----------



## Astra-Coupe (3. Februar 2014)

So nachdem mein Rechner jetzt wieder läuft und ich stark annehme das dieser Treiber dafür verantwortlich war, lasse ich vorsicht walten und nutze solange den offiziellen Treiber weiter. ^^ Habe es mit ach und krach gerade mal noch geschafft das System soweit zu reparieren das ich meine Daten sichern konnte und jetzt heute neu formatiert. (war eh mal wieder fällig)

Anscheinend lag es an der ungünstigen Kombination aus Lucidvirtu MVP2 und dem neuesten Beta-Treiber die mir dann das komplette System zerschossen haben so das ich nichtmal mehr im abgesicherten Modus starten konnte. Mein Dank geht an die Reperaturfunktion der Windows-DVD die mir wenigstens eine Datensicherung ermöglicht hat.  Andere Programme liesen sich leider nichtmehr starten, weshalb ich jetzt etwa 200 Updates installieren muss... hätte gerne noch ne aktuelle DVD geladen mit allen Updates aber naja.

Sieht so aus als müsste ich diese Beta-Warnungen auch mal ernster nehmen in Zukunft.


----------



## Bensta (3. Februar 2014)

toller Treiber, nein danke. Mit 13.12 gibts sowas nicht.


----------



## denyo62 (3. Februar 2014)

nabend ,

ich hatte ja den verdacht dass mit dem 14.1 treiber bei mir etwas nicht gestimmt hat weil jedesmal die Meldung kam dass mein Anzeigetreiber abgeschmiert sei wenn ich bf4 im 32 bit modus starten wollte..

Jetzt hab ich auch wieder den 13.12er drauf .. hab wieder meine fps und alles läuft butterweich ... 

hab aber ma die 32 bit wieder starten wollen .. und das ging trotzdem nicht -.- .. also hats auch vorher nicht an dem beta treiber gelegen ..

jemand ne Idee warum ich bf4 nicht mit 32bit starten kann ? nicht dass ich das unbedingt will .. aber nervig sowas


----------



## MaxRink (3. Februar 2014)

Weil Mantle 64 bit only ist vielleicht?


----------



## denyo62 (4. Februar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Weil Mantle 64 bit only ist vielleicht?



ja das ist klar .. hab aber net den 14.1 treiber drauf .. also no mantle ..


----------



## Bensta (4. Februar 2014)

ghost13 schrieb:


> Hy
> Auf der Englischen Seite von AMD ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen das der neue Catalyst nun da ist.
> Desktop
> Nun wird es auch möglich sein, die neue Mantle API selbst zu Testen. Ich habe den Treiber bereits und werde nun zuerst auf Steam die Star Swarm Demo Testen.
> ...


 
Bei diesem Test gehen die Bilder von 33 auf 44 hoch. Darauf haben alle gewartet jetzt ?


----------



## Astra-Coupe (4. Februar 2014)

So, wollte nochmal kurze Rückmeldung geben weil ich es einfach nicht sein lassen konnte und mit dem neu aufgesetzten System einen weiteren Versuch gestartet habe... Ergebnis: BSOD nach einiger Zeit zocken mit der Meldung das atikmdag.sys Ursache des Crash's war. Gehe jetzt endgültig zum final Release 13.12 zurück bis dieser Treiber endlich "reif" ist auch wenn ich bisher nie Probleme mit Beta-Treibern von AMD hatte. Irgendwann ist scheinbar immer das erstemal.


----------



## DoGyAUT (5. Februar 2014)

Ich will hier noch Leute warnen das der Cat 14.1 BETA große Performanceprobleme verursachen kann in einigen Spielen! (R9 290X)

Grid 2:

14.1
1080p Max 16xAF/8xEQAA 46FPS
13.12
1080p Max 16xAF/8xEQAA 154FPS

Arma 3

14.1
1080p 1,6km Sichtweite (alles auf Standard/Schatten auf Hoch/SSAO aus/SMAA Standard) 35 FPS
1080p @200% alles Ultra+SMAA Ultra 3km Sichtweite 15 FPS
13.12
1080p 1,6km Sichtweite (alles auf Standard/Schatten auf Hoch/SSAO aus/SMAA Standard) 200 FPS
1080p alles Ultra+8xAA 12km Sichtweite 56 FPS
1080p alles Ultra+SMAA Ultra 3km Sichtweite 90 FPS
1080p @200% alles Ultra+SMAA Ultra 3km Sichtweite 50 FPS

CoD Ghosts

14.1
Appcrash beim spawnen
13.12
1080p Extra+FXAA 90FPS

Nur so als Hinweis!


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Februar 2014)

...ein super Beta, endlich habe ich wieder AMD Treiberabstürze reihenweise....

...den 13-12 wieder drauf und alles läuft wie geschmiert.....


----------



## franzthecat (9. Februar 2014)

Wie stellt man den Treiber ein um höchste Qualität zu haben.Gar nicht nur über das Spiel, oder Spiel und Treiber.Ich hab wo gelesen beides macht nicht keinen sinn und belastet nur die Grafikkarte.Ich brauch ja auch nicht AMD Overdrive wenn ich übern Cpu Tweak die Grafikkarte einstelle.


----------



## DrDave (9. Februar 2014)

Im Treiber würde ich nur die "Qualität der Texturfilterung auf: Hohe Qualität" stellen und die restlichen Einstellungen über das Spiel.
Kommt aber auch ganz auf das Spiel und die persönlichen Vorlieben an.
Gerade bei älteren Spielen könnte man noch Downsampling und hochwertigere Filter über den Treiber direkt hinzuschalten.


----------



## franzthecat (9. Februar 2014)

Danke.
So werd ich dann mal machen.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. Februar 2014)

Weiß nicht in wie fern das zusammenhängt. Hab mantle seit dem 4.2 drauf und auch abstürze in diversen spielen ua bf4. Hab letzte Woche den catalyst geupdatet und seit dem keinen einzigen Absturz mehr gehabt...


----------

